# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حدود رتبه های لازم برای قبولی در رشته فیزیوتراپی

## barnamerizi tahsili

حدود رتبه های لازم برای قبولی در رشته فیزیوتراپی بر اساس قبولی های 91
سلام میتونید از عکس زیر استفاده کنید امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون :Y (565): 

ویژه ی بچه های منطقه سه

----------

